# Pianoteq 6



## enCiphered (Sep 6, 2017)

https://www.pianoteq.com/pianoteq6

I was thinking about buying Keyscape and now this.


----------



## enCiphered (Sep 6, 2017)

Sorry for the double post, I hope a moderator can delete this one. Thanks


----------



## sostenuto (Sep 6, 2017)

enCiphered said:


> https://www.pianoteq.com/pianoteq6
> 
> I was thinking about buying Keyscape and now this.



Sooo there are many pianoteq aficiandos and all due respects !! 

Not one who would throw Keyscape & pianoteq in same pile ..

Absolute owner, user, 'respector', for Eric P and Spectrasonics, yet have not perceived 'value' for notable cost of Keyscape.
Fabulous 'collection' but hallmark creativity ????? NOT from here.
Would yet go for Keyscape every day, of every week, vs pianoteq.


----------



## spyder (Sep 6, 2017)

I love Pianoteq and will certainly upgrade. My one concern is that the current version is heavy on processor power requirement so I hope the new one is not worse.


----------



## evilantal (Sep 6, 2017)

Wow!
Didn't know they were gearing up for this. Thanks for sharing!

Huge fan of Pianoteq. Especially for live performance.


----------



## Quasar (Sep 6, 2017)

Man, I am tempted. When I first tried the Pianoteq demo I was not impressed with the piano tones, as much as I have always liked the expressiveness of the touch response. But I think the modeling continues to improve, and I'm not hearing that "plastic-like" sound the way I once did.

Have downloaded the demo for v6, comparing it side by side with my Galaxy Vintage D. I adore the Vintage D, but Pianoteq does have superior dynamic range, and - while obviously not quite the same - is another degree closer to playing a real acoustic piano.

Plus, the entry level Stage never goes on sale IIRC, but if you have Stage, the upgrades sometimes do...


----------



## enCiphered (Sep 6, 2017)

sostenuto said:


> Sooo there are many pianoteq aficiandos and all due respects !!
> 
> Not one who would throw Keyscape & pianoteq in same pile ..
> 
> ...



I would choose Keyscape for the creativity, no doubt about it.
But there is nothing better than Pianoteq in terms of sound quality.


----------



## lastmessiah (Sep 6, 2017)

Yes! I was very close to buying 5 last weekend, glad I waited. Pianoteq is incredible.


----------



## AllanH (Sep 6, 2017)

I looks like 29 EUR to upgrade "same version. Very nice. It's not really clear if there are any updates to my Bluthner. Guess I'll see.


----------



## CGR (Sep 6, 2017)

Just upgraded from V.5 to 6 for 29 euro. Very, very happy. I first bought Pianoteq at version 2 many years ago, and it has matured into a wonderfully expressive (and now with Version 6) extremely realistic and convincing virtual piano. As a disclaimer, I was on the beta team for some recent models (Model B & Grotrian) and contributed the Model B Bright preset, but I have owned and paid for upgrades to Pianoteq since the beginning. Superb work Modartt!


----------



## AllanH (Sep 6, 2017)

$39 for the upgrade to Standard v6. It's hard to say exactly what it is, but the Steinway D is much better. Especially at the low end. It's both clearer and richer than ver 5. 
My Bluetner works fine and feels "the same".


----------



## CGR (Sep 6, 2017)

AllanH said:


> $39 for the upgrade to Standard v6. It's hard to say exactly what it is, but the Steinway D is much better. Especially at the low end. It's both clearer and richer than ver 5.
> My Bluetner works fine and feels "the same".


I agree about the Steinway D - probably the biggest improvement across all the models to my ears. Slam the keyboard hard and you really hear & sense the strings and soundboard ringing out. So close to the real thing - it's mighty impressive what they've achieved.


----------



## pfmusic (Sep 7, 2017)

Nice one! great prices for the upgrade!


----------



## Rap-sody (Sep 7, 2017)

That's tempting...


----------



## pfmusic (Sep 7, 2017)




----------



## enCiphered (Sep 7, 2017)

Excellent! Thank you


----------



## slobajudge (Sep 7, 2017)

This video shows how beautiful v6 is


----------



## Shubus (Sep 7, 2017)

There is no question that Pianoteq is in a class by itself--the sound is simply magnificent. The only question is can we afford the CPU usage. I really wonder how it compares to ver 5.


----------



## Lotias (Sep 7, 2017)

Shubus said:


> There is no question that Pianoteq is in a class by itself--the sound is simply magnificent. The only question is can we afford the CPU usage. I really wonder how it compares to ver 5.


I can't tell if the CPU usage is any different; it appears to be just about the same.


----------



## sostenuto (Sep 7, 2017)

pfmusic said:


>




Grotrian so strong !  _Privileged to enjoy 225 Concert for few years._
Could finally sell me on Pianoteq ?


----------



## Quasar (Sep 7, 2017)

Can an Una Corda substitute be found or created in Pianoteq? And if so, what would have to be purchased beyond the entry-level Stage?


----------



## Lotias (Sep 7, 2017)

Quasar said:


> Can an Una Corda substitute be found or created in Pianoteq? And if so, what would have to be purchased beyond the entry-level Stage?


If the una corda pedal doesn't do it for you (which it probably won't get you close enough to the Una Corda library), you could try Standard or Pro. Standard gives you access to several parameters to adjust the _overall_ piano model (such as spectrum profile, etc.), as well as custom microphone positions. Pro gives you the same access to these parameters, but also lets you edit them per note (except for mic position, for obvious reasons). You could probably get reasonably close with Standard - even closer with Pro.

You can read this thread on that subject.


----------



## Vanni (Sep 7, 2017)

Pianoteq is the piano.
I've been using it for years, it sounds better than any sampled library, it plays better, it loads better. I understand in the end it's all personal opinions and this is just my tiny opinion, but to me it's just so clearly superior that I can't understand how people even consider using any competing piano sampled library (for piano sound...obviously something like Keyscape is a different animal.).

If you want a piano on your computer, get Pianoteq.


----------



## Quasar (Sep 7, 2017)

Lotias said:


> If the una corda pedal doesn't do it for you (which it probably won't get you close enough to the Una Corda library), you could try Standard or Pro. Standard gives you access to several parameters to adjust the _overall_ piano model (such as spectrum profile, etc.), as well as custom microphone positions. Pro gives you the same access to these parameters, but also lets you edit them per note (except for mic position, for obvious reasons). You could probably get reasonably close with Standard - even closer with Pro.
> 
> You can read this thread on that subject.


Interesting thanks, and using a harp does make sense, since it quite literally is _una corda_...

I bought Stage (all I can afford right now) and it's great! The free historical instruments and bells are cool bonuses as well. 

I really appreciate that with Stage you get the demos of what you're missing, so you can try them with the demo limitations whenever you wish, BUT (and this is a big one for me) what you don't own is clearly separated from what you do, compartmentalized at the bottom and clearly labeled as "Demo", so the VSTi doesn't become de facto nagware while navigating the UI.

And they have simple offline CP. Yes, Pianoteq is clearly doing a lot of things right. The CPU hit (on an i7 2600) appears to be negligible (under 2% with a single instance), a non-factor.


----------



## AllanH (Sep 7, 2017)

The Grotrian never really did it for me, but with PT6 it has come alive just like the Steinway D. I'm not sure what it is, but somehow it feels like I'm sitting in front of a real grand as opposed to a midi controller. Even the K2 sounds good now. I'll have to buy more of the instruments...


----------



## lp59burst (Sep 7, 2017)

Do these ever go on sale... based on no intro price on PT6 I'm guessing not too often...


----------



## Lotias (Sep 7, 2017)

lp59burst said:


> Do these ever go on sale... based on no intro price on PT6 I'm guessing not too often...


As far as I'm aware, no. But the attractive thing for me is that once you buy the software itself, expanding your collection is incredibly cheap for the amount of detail that each model provides. $60 is far less than a lot of sample libraries for a single piano.


----------



## banes (Sep 8, 2017)

lastmessiah said:


> Yes! I was very close to buying 5 last weekend, glad I waited. Pianoteq is incredible.



You should have bought it because the upgrade is free one year before a new version!

According to the FAQ:
_if you purchased and registered your licence after 1 September, 2016, the upgrade to version 6 is free_


----------



## EvilDragon (Sep 8, 2017)

lp59burst said:


> Do these ever go on sale...



Yes, they do, about two times a year.


----------



## Lotias (Sep 8, 2017)

EvilDragon said:


> Yes, they do, about two times a year.


Huh, I'll have to start paying attention, I've never noticed a sale. Possibly because I live under a rock.


----------



## ChristianM (Sep 8, 2017)

EvilDragon said:


> Yes, they do, about two times a year.


Only for upgrade stage => standard


----------



## EvilDragon (Sep 8, 2017)

It depends. Sometimes it's expansion packs that are on sale. I think one time there was 30% off Standard. They shift it up here and there.


----------



## AllanH (Sep 8, 2017)

I recall upgrades being on sale once or twice a year, and instruments on sale a few times the last 2 years (so less frequently).


----------



## spyder (Sep 8, 2017)

Having upgraded to 6 I have to say there is a real difference. Certainly the Steinway seems more responsive, has more presence and realism. Great job Pianoteq!


----------



## lp59burst (Sep 8, 2017)

Too bad, for me that is, that the Euro isn't still at a €1.04/$1.00 exchange rate ... it's almost $100US more now than it would have been in December 2016... one can hope...


----------



## yves (Sep 9, 2017)

Big fan of Pianoteq here ! i'm thrilled about the new version 6 . All the models are coming alive . Awesome job .
Now i'm tempted in getting the Kawai VPC1 Midi controller and really getting into the playing side of things . Looks like finally , i can enjoy playing a virtual piano . Any users using the VPC1 ? would love to have your impressions on it with Pianoteq


----------



## Quasar (Sep 9, 2017)

yves said:


> Big fan of Pianoteq here ! i'm thrilled about the new version 6 . All the models are coming alive . Awesome job .
> Now i'm tempted in getting the Kawai VPC1 Midi controller and really getting into the playing side of things . Looks like finally , i can enjoy playing a virtual piano . Any users using the VPC1 ? would love to have your impressions on it with Pianoteq


VPC1? Wow... I got to play one once briefly, and - despite not being designed for ANYTHING except piano playing, no PB/MW even - I'd get one in a NY minute except for the 1800 reasons I can't. I would think this combo would work pretty damn well.


----------



## tack (Sep 9, 2017)

yves said:


> Any users using the VPC1 ? would love to have your impressions on it with Pianoteq


Using a Kawai CA67, which has the next generation action from the VPC1 (but similar features). What can I say -- it sings. It's as close as I've ever come to playing an actual acoustic piano in the digital world. Even the key release velocity (which the CA67 supports as does the VPC1) is modeled.


----------



## chasmanian (Sep 9, 2017)

CA65 guy here.
abso-bloomin-lutely cherish it. 
Pianoteq 6 trial demo, is delicious.
will upgrade from 5 within the next couple days.
also strongly digging demos of Bluethner and YC5. possibly Grotrian too.


----------



## Fleer (Sep 9, 2017)

Blüthner and Grotrian have those controlled, subdued mids that get me every time.


----------



## chasmanian (Sep 9, 2017)

check out YC5 too.


----------



## tack (Sep 9, 2017)

Fleer said:


> subdued mids that get me every time


And it's the mids that Pianoteq has historically had a tough time with. As a result, I always preferred the Bluethner. The D is improved in version 6, but it's not quite as amazing as I might have hoped, so consequently the Bluethner remains my favorite.


----------



## Fleer (Sep 9, 2017)

Did you try the Grotrian? I prefer it to the D.


----------



## tack (Sep 9, 2017)

I did try the demo. I preferred it to the D as well, but not to the Bluethner. 

Need to spend more time with it though. 

I have to say, modeling isn't coming along as quickly as I thought it might, but it _is _coming along, and it's fun to see it all unfold. I think in 10 years Pianoteq will have it nailed.


----------



## Fleer (Sep 9, 2017)

Same thoughts here. 
Blüthner on top, then Grotrian, but for Steinway I still prefer samples.


----------



## keepitsimple (Sep 9, 2017)

No disrespect to Pianoteq fans out there but i don't think my ears will ever get along with it....EVER. 

I've been playing with Pianoteq 6 demo for a few days now and it still sounds "plasticy" to me despite the improvements over the previous version.


----------



## Fleer (Sep 10, 2017)

Did you adjust the condition slider? If not, it's set for brand new condition (or "plasticky" as some would say).


----------



## chasmanian (Sep 10, 2017)

"Blüthner on top, then Grotrian, ..........."

hi Fleer, do you have any comments about the YC5?


----------



## Jeast (Sep 10, 2017)

I just tried the demo as well and I must say I'm impressed!


----------



## Fleer (Sep 10, 2017)

chasmanian said:


> "Blüthner on top, then Grotrian, ..........."
> 
> hi Fleer, do you have any comments about the YC5?


Like it as well, sounds like a Yamaha indeed, but I'm still inclined towards the fuller sounding sampled C7 versions from ProductionVoices and ImpactSoundworks. As it stands now, I'd use Pianoteq for Blüthner and Grotrian because of those sweet mids, and samples for Steinway and Yamaha. Still, for sheer playability, Pianoteq rules.


----------



## germancomponist (Sep 10, 2017)

Jeast said:


> I just tried the demo as well and I must say I'm impressed!


Me too, but not by the "Sound", absolutely not.


----------



## chasmanian (Sep 10, 2017)

thank you Fleer.


----------



## Pablocrespo (Sep 10, 2017)

Do you think that stage is usable for serious working until I have the funds to upgrade to standard?


----------



## Vanni (Sep 10, 2017)

Pablocrespo said:


> Do you think that stage is usable for serious working until I have the funds to upgrade to standard?



Of course, with stage you get almost everything that truly matters, sound design can (maybe should) be done in DAW. I think the only real "jump" is in the pro version, but I wonder how many people actually bother to do stuff like note per note editing.

Honestly I don't think anyone can recommend a 99eur better alternative if you need to get a piano sound.


----------



## lastmessiah (Sep 10, 2017)

The big difference between Stage and Standard is the mic positions which can be fairly important.


----------



## Pablocrespo (Sep 10, 2017)

thanks, which instruments you would recommend to get first?


----------



## spyder (Sep 10, 2017)

For me, Stage is absolutely fine as I have no real need to mess around with the basic sound. As to additional instruments, Bluthener is a definite must-have!


----------



## lastmessiah (Sep 10, 2017)

Depends what you want to play. I like the K2 and the harp myself.


----------



## CGR (Sep 10, 2017)

lastmessiah said:


> The big difference between Stage and Standard is the mic positions which can be fairly important.


The mic placement option in Standard and Pro make a noticeable difference in the stereo image - just as it would with miking (micing?) a real piano. I find I achieve quicker results adjusting these mic settings than playing around with the more technical aspects of the sound shaping options (which are fantastic if you know what you are doing, but can lead you astray if you don't).


----------



## AllanH (Sep 10, 2017)

Pablocrespo said:


> thanks, which instruments you would recommend to get first?



You should start with the Steinway D that V6 comes with. It's excellent and gives you a very good feel for dynamic range, type of tone, etc.

Regarding "how good does it sound": The updated Steinway D sounds better than the German D I had access to years ago. But when factoring in velocity curve of my midi controller, audio interface, headphones or monitors, I'm not sure I need to agree or disagree with anyone else. I have no idea what they are hearing and what their tastes are. If it works for you, you should be happy. I am.


----------



## Fleer (Sep 10, 2017)

Or you could start with the Electric bundle (Rhodes, Wurli and Hohner) like I did and would do again if starting afresh. Then add Blüthner and Grotrian, or whichever grand piano you may prefer from the demo.


----------



## Soundhound (Sep 10, 2017)

when updating from 5 to 6, do other add on instrument packs you may have (electric pianos, clavs etc) come along for the ride?


----------



## chasmanian (Sep 10, 2017)

yes.


----------



## Lotias (Sep 10, 2017)

Soundhound said:


> when updating from 5 to 6, do other add on instrument packs you may have (electric pianos, clavs etc) come along for the ride?


When I got my free upgrade they did.


----------



## Soundhound (Sep 10, 2017)

thanks!


----------



## ohernie (Sep 15, 2017)

Last minute comments before this thread dies. Yes, this is a great update. For the first time I am not cringing when playing their piano and I'm actually excited about buying some more of the pianos as soon as my wallet recovers from the past few sales <g>. Actually, I'm probably not going to wait, I like the sound that much.


Also want to point out an advantage of Standard vs Stage. The mic positioning has already been mentioned. For live performers, there is another advantage - MONO. Not the mono that is in the drop down box. That one makes no sense since it's the sum of the a stereo pair. "Yum, yum, there's nothing like the sound of a mono piano with phasing issues." While playing with some of the pianos I went into the mic position editing where I muted one of mics of the of the pair and made the other one "omni". You can do that without worrying about room noise since their pianos are in the ultimate anechoic chamber (Probably another reason for the sound). The result is the best mono piano sound I've come across.


----------



## bigcat1969 (Sep 18, 2017)

I wonder if I've just forgotten how much resonance a real piano has, but sometimes it almost sounds to me like the Bluthner and the Grotrian are 'singing' too much. If that makes any sense?


----------



## EvilDragon (Sep 18, 2017)

Blüthner definitely sings more because of aliquot stringing (additional strings that are not hammered, but always resonate)


----------



## Fleer (Sep 18, 2017)

I particularly like the intimate setting in Blüthner and Grotrian. Restrained and sweet sounding.


----------



## Silence-is-Golden (Oct 14, 2017)

after initial reservations because of the "artificial" sound I tried pianoteq 6, and now I can hear and feel why so many did choose for this virtual piano. 

The grotrian is in my current exploration as favourite, but the bluthner also sound nice. For me the "studio" presets sound most convincing and responsive.


----------

